# Bradford White M250T Cold Water Inlet Tube



## smm (10 mo ago)

I am not a plumber. I have a Bradford White M250T electric water heater. I'm finding narrow ~1/8" wide plastic-like material in showerheads and faucet aerators that reminds me of Teflon tape, but based on my research I suspect it's the inlet tube deteriorating.

The B-W part number is 229-39625-09 which returns a tube with a 2" nipple, but it looks like a 3" nipple to me. Does anyone have any experience with this? (I have not yet tried to remove it.)


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I do.


----------



## smm (10 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> I do.


Would you share it, please?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Sorry, I’ve spent 25 years building a plumbing business, educating myself, being lic’ed- solving plumbing problems is how I pay my bills, feed my family and put gas in my truck. 
I don’t work for free, and I’m going to go out in a limb that you don’t do your full time job for free.
FYI- this site is for professional lic’ed plumbers only. I guess you did read the “read this before posting”


----------

